# "Let it Bee..."



## Bend The Light (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi,

I have posted this here (not sure if it's the correct place) as it's a photograph that has been changed in photoshop...was told it needed to be in a different forum...


Been to see a friend who is both a photographer AND a proper artist. He  also does lots of art on the computer - proper painting with his Wacom  Pad, and also photoshopping.
Well, after a 10 minute tutorial, here's my first photoshop Painting of a  bee on a flower in my in-laws garden. What do we think?


----------

